# Scott Modelle 2021



## BloodReaver (3. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Auf der Webseite https://www.bicyclesuperstore.com.au/bikes/mountain sind schon einige Scott Modelle für 2021 gelistet.

Die Scott Spark Modelle haben jetzt vorne 130mm Federweg. Die RC Modelle neu 110mm


Das Genius 920 scheint ein Upgrade bekommen zu haben. Neu hat dies jetzt ne komplette XT Ausstattung.

Scott Spark 910






Scott RC 900 team





Scott Genius 920


----------



## robzo (7. August 2020)

Cool wären jetzt noch die Geo-Angaben zum neue Spark...
Mal sehen, wann die kommen und ob sie Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, Reach verändert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (9. August 2020)

Genius wieder 34er Gabeln??

Farben taugen mir soweit, wenigstens kein Papagei!


----------



## Dirk S. (9. August 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Genius wieder 34er Gabeln??
> 
> Farben taugen mir soweit, wenigstens kein Papagei!


Auf der Seite steht:
*What's New*
Fox 36 Perf. Fork


----------



## Maxmara67 (3. September 2020)

Die 2021er Modelle sind jetzt online: 

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/bike-bikes-mountain-trail?q=:relevant:Model:Spark&text=#


----------



## boxy (3. September 2020)

Die Farben wirken auf der Webseite nicht so wie in Wirklichkeit ...
Eindruck aus dem Public Show Room  und der Cappuccino ist geil dort ?, nette Leute und einfach ein Besuch wert


----------



## sepp0 (4. September 2020)

Mal eine Frage zu den Scale Rahmen.
Sind HMF Rahmen alles die selben, egal ob 900 oder 940, oder gibt es da auch unterschiede?
Weil vielleicht auch jemand was der HMF in Größe M wiegt?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## tonzone (5. September 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den Scale Rahmen.
> Sind HMF Rahmen alles die selben, egal ob 900 oder 940, oder gibt es da auch unterschiede?
> Weil vielleicht auch jemand was der HMF in Größe M wiegt?
> 
> Gruß Sebastian


Die sind definitiv alle gleich. Habe schon 920er mit leichteren Komponenten gepimpt und schon mehrere 910er-Rahmen aufgebaut, 2x in M, 1 x in XL... die M´s hatten einmal 1165g und einmal 1210g. Hängst neben der normalen Streuung wohl auch von der Lackierung ab. 
Die letzten paar Jahre haben die 910er-Rahmensätze around 1.200,- gekostet, was m. E. noch okay war, trotz sackschwerer Sattelstütze und Vorbau (die dann eh liegenbleiben). Dass Scott nun den 910er-Rahmen nur noch mit Gabel anbietet, verstehe ich nicht. Wenigstens eine günstige "nackte" Lösung hätten sie im Programm behalten sollen, finde ich, wenn man schon keinen "klassischen" RC-Rahmen mehr bekommt seit heuer. 2017/2018 u. 2019 gab´s ja noch das RC WC Set um die 2.500,- (zuletzt immerhin mit dem schönen Fraser Lenker, und Listenpreis hat man ja eh nicht bezahlt).
Wird´s vielleicht wirklich mal Zeit, sich die China-Teile näher anzusehen? Wie z. B.: https://www.allstarbicycle.com/scot...b30-carbon-mountain-bike-frames-p1782334.html


----------



## sepp0 (5. September 2020)

tonzone schrieb:


> Die sind definitiv alle gleich. Habe schon 920er mit leichteren Komponenten gepimpt und schon mehrere 910er-Rahmen aufgebaut, 2x in M, 1 x in XL... die M´s hatten einmal 1165g und einmal 1210g. Hängst neben der normalen Streuung wohl auch von der Lackierung ab.
> Die letzten paar Jahre haben die 910er-Rahmensätze around 1.200,- gekostet, was m. E. noch okay war, trotz sackschwerer Sattelstütze und Vorbau (die dann eh liegenbleiben). Dass Scott nun den 910er-Rahmen nur noch mit Gabel anbietet, verstehe ich nicht. Wenigstens eine günstige "nackte" Lösung hätten sie im Programm behalten sollen, finde ich, wenn man schon keinen "klassischen" RC-Rahmen mehr bekommt seit heuer. 2017/2018 u. 2019 gab´s ja noch das RC WC Set um die 2.500,- (zuletzt immerhin mit dem schönen Fraser Lenker, und Listenpreis hat man ja eh nicht bezahlt).
> Wird´s vielleicht wirklich mal Zeit, sich die China-Teile näher anzusehen? Wie z. B.: https://www.allstarbicycle.com/scot...b30-carbon-mountain-bike-frames-p1782334.html




Danke für dir Antwort.
Das wäre dann auch meine Überlegung ein gebrauchtes 940er oder 930er zu kaufen und es dann umzubauen. 

Wenn die HMF Rahmen alle gleich sind verstehe ich aber nicht wieso Scott für das 910 Rahmen Set 2300€ haben möchte aber das 940 komplett Rad nur 1700€ kostet.


----------



## tonzone (7. September 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Wenn die HMF Rahmen alle gleich sind verstehe ich aber nicht wieso Scott für das 910 Rahmen Set 2300€ haben möchte aber das 940 komplett Rad nur 1700€ kostet.



Das weiss wohl nur Scott selbst (oder eventuell noch Gott ), das ist wirklich Unsinn...
Bis 2017 oder ´18 gab´s noch den etwas schwereren MF-Rahmen, das wäre ja noch irgendwo ein Argument, aber da jetzt alle bis zum RC WC HMF sind... strange.


----------



## Roedler (7. September 2020)

Wie ein Baumarktfahrrad...



			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-ransom-900-tuned-axs-bike?article=280545007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalrene1989 (8. September 2020)

Rein interessehalber, das neue Spark RC Rahmenset hat 110 mm Federweg hinten und die Komplettbikes 100 mm ist das ein Fehler auf der Homepage oder stimmt das? ?


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (10. September 2020)

Scottt Genius 900 Tuned AXS:
2020 wiegt es ca. 12,60 kg und UVP 7999 €
2021 wiegt es ca. 13.10 kg und UVP 8999 €

Die Bremse wird 2021 von XT auf XTR aufgewertet und die Kette von GX auf XX1.

(vermutlich ein halbes Kilo Gold im Rahmen versteckt )


----------



## phorris (17. September 2020)

Weiß jemand aus welchem Material die Linkage Bar bei den Spark und Genius Modellen ist?


----------



## Caad5 (21. September 2020)

Die Scott Spark Modelle haben jetzt vorne 130mm Federweg. Die RC Modelle neu 110mm


Wurde die Rahmengeometrie angepasst oder ist identisch wie bei den 2020er Modellen?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## subdiver (22. September 2020)

Heute habe ich die neuen Spark bei meinem Händler gesehen.
Das 910 soll 11,5 kg und das RC 11 kg wiegen.
Finde ich jetzt nicht so berauschend, mein 14er RC wiegt Serie 10,5 kg.


----------



## tonzone (22. September 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht so berauschend, mein 14er RC wiegt Serie 10,5 kg.


Ich nehme an, das ist ein 29er? Mein 2015er 27,5 RC hatte orig. 10,2 kg, trotz "sackschwerer" 120er Fox Gabel, Schaltung war 11x XX1. Mit einer DT Swiss OPM und sonst noch ein bissl Tuning habe ich es recht easy unter 10 kg gebracht, der LRS war damals noch sehr leicht. Gut gewartet, sind das m. E. immer noch Top-Bikes. Der Hinterbau wurde ab 2017 etwas steifer, für einen leichten Fahrer ist das immer noch absolut okay. Der Aufwand bei meinem 2019er Aufbau war viel höher, um es unter 10 Kg zu bekommen. 

Die neuen sind definitiv zu schwer, mit Pedalen über 11 kg. Die Rekon Race sind bekanntlich ja schon schwere Pellen, aber die Reifen (mit verm. schweren Schläuchen) allein werden es wohl nicht sein? Gabel? LRS? Der Rahmen wird ja nicht zugelegt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (22. September 2020)

Ja, ist ein 29er und mit meinen 65 kg habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit der Steifigkeit.


----------



## tonzone (22. September 2020)

Sehr schick!


----------



## subdiver (22. September 2020)

tonzone schrieb:


> Sehr schick!



Danke


----------



## agitator01 (26. September 2020)

Hallo,

wurde beim 2021er Spark RC die Kettenstrebe verändert? Können nun problemlos und offiziell 38er Kettenblätter gefahren werden?

Grüße 🖖


----------



## bennson (1. Oktober 2020)

Wie kommt man eig. an die Gambler? Ich bin auf Eurorad-Händler angewiesen. Muss man die Räder im Shop bestellen? Dann kann man sich die Geräte ja nicht angucken?


----------



## robzo (4. Oktober 2020)

bennson schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eig. an die Gambler? Ich bin auf Eurorad-Händler angewiesen. Muss man die Räder im Shop bestellen? Dann kann man sich die Geräte ja nicht angucken?


Bei Eurorad hat es eine Seite zur Händlerauswahl. Da gibst Du Deine Postleitzahl und einen Radius ein und bekommst alle Partnerbetriebe (das sind erfreulicherweise nicht mehr nur ZEG-Händler) angezeigt. Die musst Du dann durchforsten, welcher davon Scott führt und Bingo. Dann kannst Du das über diesen Händler abwickeln. Service und Reparaturen innerhalb des Eurorad-Pakets kannst Du auch bei anderen Eurorad-Händlern machen. Nur die Übernahme am Schluss erfolgt wieder durch den Ersthändler. 
Online bestellen geht bei Eurorad gar nicht.


----------



## bennson (4. Oktober 2020)

Super - danke euch! Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich das Gerät mal dort anzugucken ist bestimmt sehr gering. Die meisten haben ja nur standart Modelle dort. Ich versuche mal mein Glück.


----------



## Joey12345 (18. Oktober 2020)

Weiß man eigentlich wann die Genius Geometrie überarbeitet wird ?


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (20. Oktober 2020)

Warum sollte die Geometrie von Genius geändert werden? Was stimmt nicht mit ihr?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (20. Oktober 2020)

Was hat mit der des Vorgängers vom jetzigen nicht gestimmt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler (11. November 2020)

Habe heute beim Scotthändler in meiner Nähe wegen eines Spark RC900 angefragt. 
Das Modell für 2021 ist in der Größe L schon ausverkauft - 2021 hat ja noch gar nicht angefangen!


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (12. November 2020)

Die werden doch sicherlich noch weiter produziert. Das gilt doch bestimmt nur für die erste Charge.


----------



## ZeroG (13. November 2020)

Mein Stammhändler konnte mir Anfang Oktober das Spark 920 2021 auch nicht mehr besorgen und auch nicht nach Rücksprache mit Scott sagen, ob später noch 2021er Modelle kommen. Ich musste meins und das Spark 940 von meiner Freundin dann im Netz bestellen.


----------



## boxy (13. November 2020)

und mein Stammhändler hat gerade totalen Streß und ärger mit dem Außendienst.
Bekommt keine Bikes her und so, was ist da loß bei Scott gerade?

Schient ich muss mir leider eine neue Marke suchen und umsteigen, total genervt gerade (gerade weil 2 Bikes in der Pipeline waren ... ). Irgendwie leidet die Kundenfreundlichkeit einer Premium Marke gerade ...


----------



## Triturbo (13. November 2020)

Es ist bei allen Herstellern so. Die Händler bestellen wie blöd und wenn man 2021 ein Rad haben möchte, dann geht das nur noch über die Vorbestellten vom Händler. Nachbestellungen sind kaum möglich, egal ob Scott, Cannondale, Trek, ...


----------



## robzo (16. November 2020)

Die Produktionsaufträge der Hersteller gingen sicherlich bereits im Herbst 2019, also deutlich vor Corona, an die Rahmen- und Komponentenbauer. Grundlage der bestellten Teile waren sicherlich die Verkaufszahlen der Vorjahre, ohne Addition von Absatzsteigerungen (außer im E-Bereich). Die hohe Nachfrage durch Corona-Freizeitverhalten in Verbindung mit Corona-bedingten Produktionsausfällen im Frühsommer haben für den leergekauften Markt 2020 gesorgt. Gleichzeitig ist der, wie vorab beschrieben, für 2021 georderte Neubestand zu niedrig für die extrem gestiegene Nachfrage. Die Rahmen- und Komponentenbauer widerum können nicht spontan ihre Kapazitäten für alle Kunden hochfahren, wenn die Hersteller nun mehr möchten. Viele Kunden haben bereits bei Händlern die 2021er Modelle verbindlich bestellt, so dass diese bereits ausverkauft sind, bevor sie überhaupt zusammengeschraubt wurden.
So wird der Markt sicherlich noch bis Mitte 2021 angespannt bleiben.


----------



## boxy (19. November 2020)

Na ja, wenn nichts Lieferbar wäre, würde ja auch ein "Ausverkauft" (nach ca. 10 Wochen) als Info an den Händler reichen ... Gerade in diesem Premium Segment, kann man Kommunikation erwarten ...

Wie ist es sonst beim Garantiefall? Kunden, welche da einmal verprellt wurden, kaufen nichts mehr ...
Gerade jetzt in der Nebensaison wo die Werkstätten den Service durchführen wird das wichtig sein.

Gut, gibts halt kein Addict RC und Scale WC zu den Sparks dazu, schaut man halt mal bei Pinarello wegen Dogma oder Canyon Ultimate CFR als Straßenbike.

*Bsp.:*
Trikot im Online Shop im Oktober bestellt und nach 2 Fahrten, reißt es hinten an den Taschen ein.
Email mit Scott bzgl. Garantie, ok ist Garantiefall und Ersatz kommt, aber nicht vor Ende Februar 2021 obwohl laut Shop verfügbar ... Ist zwar nicht dringend, aber na ja ...


Mögen Einzelfälle sein und ist im Prinzip auch egal, ändern kann man als Kunde eh nichts ...


----------



## MarkusL (23. November 2020)

Kraxler schrieb:


> Habe heute beim Scotthändler in meiner Nähe wegen eines Spark RC900 angefragt.
> Das Modell für 2021 ist in der Größe L schon ausverkauft - 2021 hat ja noch gar nicht angefangen!


Vielleicht hat Dir mein Bruder das letzte weggeschnappt? Kam letzte Woche:



Wiegt in L übrigens "out of the box", also ohne Flaschenhalter, ohne Pedale jedoch mit gekürzter Gabel 10,86kg.


----------



## Kraxler (23. November 2020)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Dir mein Bruder das letzte weggeschnappt? Kam letzte Woche:


Nein ich wollte das RC 900 in der Pro Variante mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung.

Ich habe das Rad mittlerweile bei einem Händler in Norddeutschland bestellt, sollte in den kommenden Tagen ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MountainMani (19. Dezember 2020)

A wahnsinn da hab ich GSD noch Glück gehabt hab mir das Scale 900RC  Worldcup geholt wird aber noch umgebaut ( Pancho Pride LRS, Tune Speedneedle Alc. , und XTR Bremse) freu mich schon mega dauf.


----------



## tonzone (19. Dezember 2020)

MountainMani schrieb:


> A wahnsinn da hab ich GSD noch Glück gehabt hab mir das Scale 900RC Worldcup geholt wird aber noch umgebaut ( Pancho Pride LRS, Tune Speedneedle Alc. , und XTR Bremse) freu mich schon mega dauf.



Das wird mit Sicherheit ein schönes Radl! Und ein geiler Laufradsatz. Schön, dass sie das Logo überarbeitet haben und es nicht mehr so riesig drauf steht... jetzt richtig schick!

Zu XTR... ich fahre XTR Bremsen seit Ewigkeiten (deutlich über 2 Jahrzehnte ), aber seit 2 Jahren schwöre ich auf die Cura (2-Kolbenversion). So schön die XTR ist, auch die Cura ist schlicht und schick (sogar günstiger!), im Gewicht eher noch ein bissl leichter. Gibt´s auch in gold (!) oder silber: https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Scheibenbremse-Cura-schwarz-glaenzend https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Scheibenbremse-Cura-gold-Set https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Scheibenbremse-Cura-silber-poliert
Aber von der Bremswirkung sind da Welten dazwischen... hatte und habe am Scale RC WC traditionell immer XTR, am Spark habe ich die Cura verbaut, und immer, wenn ich die Bikes wechsle, meine ich bei den ersten paar Manövern mit dem Scale kaum bremsen zu können. Mittlerweile habe ich 10 mal die Cura verbaut (haupts. an Scales), alle Radler bestätigen das mit der Bremswirkung, da sind erfahrene Marathon-Mädels mit 50 Kg und Kraftlackel (in positivstem Sinne ) mit 100 kg dabei...
Hier ein netter Test (XTR fehlt): https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-mtb-scheibenbremse/3/


----------



## Gilmore173 (21. Dezember 2020)

tonzone schrieb:


> Das wird mit Sicherheit ein schönes Radl! Und ein geiler Laufradsatz. Schön, dass sie das Logo überarbeitet haben und es nicht mehr so riesig drauf steht... jetzt richtig schick!
> 
> Zu XTR... ich fahre XTR Bremsen seit Ewigkeiten (deutlich über 2 Jahrzehnte ), aber seit 2 Jahren schwöre ich auf die Cura (2-Kolbenversion). So schön die XTR ist, auch die Cura ist schlicht und schick (sogar günstiger!), im Gewicht eher noch ein bissl leichter. Gibt´s auch in gold (!) oder silber: https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Scheibenbremse-Cura-schwarz-glaenzend https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Scheibenbremse-Cura-gold-Set https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Scheibenbremse-Cura-silber-poliert
> Aber von der Bremswirkung sind da Welten dazwischen... hatte und habe am Scale RC WC traditionell immer XTR, am Spark habe ich die Cura verbaut, und immer, wenn ich die Bikes wechsle, meine ich bei den ersten paar Manövern mit dem Scale kaum bremsen zu können. Mittlerweile habe ich 10 mal die Cura verbaut (haupts. an Scales), alle Radler bestätigen das mit der Bremswirkung, da sind erfahrene Marathon-Mädels mit 50 Kg und Kraftlackel (in positivstem Sinne ) mit 100 kg dabei...
> Hier ein netter Test (XTR fehlt): https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-mtb-scheibenbremse/3/


Hallo Tonzone,
sehr interessanter Post. Hatte die Bremse bisher nicht auf dem Zettel. Habe sie mir gerade einmal genauer angeschaut. Macht echt was her. Die Bremsleistung hört sich ja beeindruckend an. Der Preis ist dabei echt gut. Von Gewicht her kommt sie allerdings nicht an eine XTR heran. Da liegen im Set nach meinen Recherchen ca. 100gr dazwischen.


----------



## tonzone (21. Dezember 2020)

Gewicht... das ist irgendwie verwirrend, weil einmal die Leitungen, einmal die Bremsscheiben, dann wieder ohne usw mitgezählt werden. Habe sie beide noch nicht nacheinander auf die Waage gelegt, aber vom Aufbau her ist die Cura nicht irgendwie wuchtiger, hat also kaum mehr Material verbaut. Und aus Eisen ist sie auch nicht    100g Unterschied sind das niemals, behaupte ich mal, da würde ich mich sogar wetten trauen...
Was mir mit am meisten gefällt, ist der Hebel... gut, die Ergonomie ist ja oft Geschmacksache und/oder hängt davon ab, wie groß die eigenen Griffeln sind, für mich fühlen sich die Hebel geradezu perfekt an, sie sind auch einen Hauch rauher als die XTR, dadurch weniger herum-/abrutschen der Finger auf rumpeligen Trails. Und durch den Aufbau (Reservoir sitzt nicht auf der Pumpe wie bei der XTR, sondern versetzt etwas darüber), wirkt sie fast etwas filigraner wie die eh schon feine XTR und natürlich niemals so klumpig wie die (trotzdem aber leichte) SRAM Ultimate. Gefahren bin ich sie schon mit Shimano-Scheiben, Formula, SRAM, TS Dächle, mit verschiedensten Bremsbelägen. Zwar ändert sich in manchen Kombis die Geräuschkulisse (eh klar), die Bremswirkung selbst ist aber immer verblüffend gut. Die XTR ist da viel sensibler.
Diverse Matchmaker gibt´s übr. auch.


----------



## Gilmore173 (21. Dezember 2020)

tonzone schrieb:


> Gewicht... das ist irgendwie verwirrend, weil einmal die Leitungen, einmal die Bremsscheiben, dann wieder ohne usw mitgezählt werden. Habe sie beide noch nicht nacheinander auf die Waage gelegt, aber vom Aufbau her ist die Cura nicht irgendwie wuchtiger, hat also kaum mehr Material verbaut. Und aus Eisen ist sie auch nicht    100g Unterschied sind das niemals, behaupte ich mal, da würde ich mich sogar wetten trauen...
> Was mir mit am meisten gefällt, ist der Hebel... gut, die Ergonomie ist ja oft Geschmacksache und/oder hängt davon ab, wie groß die eigenen Griffeln sind, für mich fühlen sich die Hebel geradezu perfekt an, sie sind auch einen Hauch rauher als die XTR, dadurch weniger herum-/abrutschen der Finger auf rumpeligen Trails. Und durch den Aufbau (Reservoir sitzt nicht auf der Pumpe wie bei der XTR, sondern versetzt etwas darüber), wirkt sie fast etwas filigraner wie die eh schon feine XTR und natürlich niemals so klumpig wie die (trotzdem aber leichte) SRAM Ultimate. Gefahren bin ich sie schon mit Shimano-Scheiben, Formula, SRAM, TS Dächle, mit verschiedensten Bremsbelägen. Zwar ändert sich in manchen Kombis die Geräuschkulisse (eh klar), die Bremswirkung selbst ist aber immer verblüffend gut. Die XTR ist da viel sensibler.
> Diverse Matchmaker gibt´s übr. auch.
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall eine schicke Bremse. Und dein Rad - wow, sieht klasse aus. Sag mal, wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Reifen. Es sieht so aus als wenn Du vorne und hinten einen Rekon Race fährst. Ich stehe gerade vor folgender Entscheidung:

vorne rekon hinten rekon race
aspen vorne und hinten
rekon race vorne und hinten

Alles 2,25 auf einer 25er Felge


----------



## tonzone (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre keine Maxxis... fahren wir alle hier auf unseren Sparks u. Scales nicht mehr. Aus zwei Gründen: Gewicht (im Verhältnis zum Grip), aber vor allen Dingen rollen sie nicht wirklich gut, das merkt man, wenn man längere Anfahrten hat (wie hier etwa zuerst durch´s Rheintal, wenn wir in die Schweiz wollen, oder auch in´s Allgäu). 
Was Du auf den Fotos siehst, ist einmal vorne der Kenda Booster und der Kenda Honey Badger (guter Allrounder und besonders voluminös!), hinten der unangefochten schnellste aller Reifen auf Asphalt und hartem Boden - und der Klassiker schlechthin: Raceking RS, den ich i. d. R. bei Marathons fahre (auch bei den zäheren in der Schweiz mit viel Trailanteil, da er immer noch genügend Grip hat. Ansonsten fahre ich fast nur noch den Kenda Saber Pro (natürl. ausschliesslich hinten).








						Kenda Booster Pro TR 29" Faltreifen
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Cross CountryProduktlinie:ProAusführung:FaltreifenTubelesssystem:TLRTechnische Daten:Gummimischung:Single TreadProfil:K-1227Karkasse:120 tpiPannenschutz:TR (Tubeless Race)Stärken / Schwächen:Speed:5 (von 5)Grip:5 (von 5




					www.bike-components.de
				











						Kenda Honey Badger XC Pro 29" Faltreifen Modell 2018
					

Absolute CrossCountry Performance: der Honey Badger XC Faltreifen von Kenda Der Honey Badger XC ist ein leichter, schneller und wendiger Reifen, der speziell für XC und Marathon Rennen entwickelt wurde. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:CrossCountryProd




					www.bike-components.de
				











						Kenda Saber Pro TR 29" Faltreifen Modell 2020
					

Der Saber Pro TR 29" Faltreifen Modell 2020 von Kenda – der schnellste und leichteste XC-Reifen, für schnelle trockene Tracks Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:CrossCountryProduktlinie:ProAusführung:FaltreifenTubelesssystem:TLR (Tubeless Ready)Technisc




					www.bike-components.de
				




Der Crossking in der 2,3" Ausführung ist für vorne auch noch eine tolle Option. Immer noch ok vom Gewicht, rollt recht gut (auf keinen Fall schlechter als Maxxis, egal welcher), richtig voluminös und perfekt auf der 25er-Felge: https://r2-bike.com/CONTINENTAL-Reifen-Cross-King-29-x-230-BlackChili-RaceSport





Was ich unbedingt auch mal fahren möchte, weil ich nur Gutes höre, sind die Wolfpacks, und zwar Race und Speed: https://wolfpack-tires.com/produkt/race-mtb/ https://wolfpack-tires.com/produkt/speed/
Den Race für vorne... den vielleicht sogar als 2,4er. Diese Kombi werde ich spät. im Frühjahr testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gilmore173 (22. Dezember 2020)

tonzone schrieb:


> Ich fahre keine Maxxis... fahren wir alle hier auf unseren Sparks u. Scales nicht mehr. Aus zwei Gründen: Gewicht (im Verhältnis zum Grip), aber vor allen Dingen rollen sie nicht wirklich gut, das merkt man, wenn man längere Anfahrten hat (wie hier etwa zuerst durch´s Rheintal, wenn wir in die Schweiz wollen, oder auch in´s Allgäu).
> Was Du auf den Fotos siehst, ist einmal vorne der Kenda Booster und der Kenda Honey Badger (guter Allrounder und besonders voluminös!), hinten der unangefochten schnellste aller Reifen auf Asphalt und hartem Boden - und der Klassiker schlechthin: Raceking RS, den ich i. d. R. bei Marathons fahre (auch bei den zäheren in der Schweiz mit viel Trailanteil, da er immer noch genügend Grip hat. Ansonsten fahre ich fast nur noch den Kenda Saber Pro (natürl. ausschliesslich hinten).
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das sind mal gute Tipps. Die Contis hören sich recht gut an. Hatte in der Vergangenheit jedoch Pech mit Tubless. Bei einem Freund das Gleiche.  Ich habe mich nun gegen die Maxxis entschieden und mir auf Grund Deiner Empfehlung mal die Kenda Booster in 2.20 für vorne und hinten bestellt. Ich hoffe er baut Einigermaßen breit auf einer 25mm Felge. Bin schon sehr gespannt. Der Saber war mir dann doch ein bisschen zu wenig - auch wenn nur für hinten.
Die Wolfpack teste ich als nächstes.


----------



## tonzone (23. Dezember 2020)

Du hast schon Recht - Tubeless mit den Race-Sport von Conti ist eine Herausforderung... ich habe mich ihr gestellt, aber verloren  Darum Latex, das ist kaum schwerer, der Rollwiderstand ist vielleicht messbar, spürbar? Mit der ProTection-Version jedoch funktioniert TL tadellos, aber die fahren sich nicht ganz so geschmeidig wie die Race-Sport, sind dafür aber kaum kaputt zu bekommen! Mit denen bin ich schon mit Trail-Heinis durch übelstes Gelände gebrettert... sie alle mit ihren 2,35ern und 2,4ern (ganz zu schweigen vom Federweg) hatten Fragezeichen im Gesicht, als sie den Reifen sahen 
Booster vorne und hinten - Traum, for sure! Leider hat Kenda den 2.2er seit 2020 etwas "abgespeckt"... sprich er baut nicht mehr so breit wie der 18/19er. Man müsste ev. den 2.4er fahren, dieser ist aber hierzulande nicht zu bekommen. 
Anyway - absolut coole Wahl!
Der Saber ist ein Geheimtip... trotzextrem wenig Profil bin ich sehr viel im Hochgebirge mit dem (nur hinten) unterwegs. Durch die Gummimischung hat der dermassen viel Grip auf trockenen Steinen/felsen/Wurzeln, das ist kaum zu glauben. Kennst Du die berüchtigten Anstiege auf die Wormser Hütte nach dem Tunnel? Oder zur Heilbronner Hütte vom Schönverwall? Bin so gut wie alles gefahren mit einem ziemlich abgenudelten Saber, wo andere mit richtig fetten Trail- und Enduroreifen abgestiegen sind...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Dezember 2020)

Bzgl. zu schwacher XTR Bremsen: empfand ich auch so an meinem Spark, trotz nur 68kg Kampfgewicht. Außerdem war mir der Leerweg am Hebel bis zum Druckpunkt zu lang.

Das Zauberwort heißt hier "Shigura"  
Die 9100er XTR Hebel in Kombi mit Magura MT4 Bremssätteln sind spürbar kraftvoller, der Druckpunkt ist besser, weniger Leerweg und mit Alu-Schrauben und - Stift wiegen die MT4 Sättel mit 86g genauso wenig wie die XTR.

Nur so als Anregung...


----------



## tonzone (24. Dezember 2020)

Gute Strategie!  
Die MT4-Bremsen sind ja auch noch verdammt günstig, finde ich, der Satz um gut 120,-! Das ist auf jeden Fall eine super Alternative, wenn man bei einem XTR-bestückten Fertig-Radl die Bremsen pimpen möchte.
Irgendwie aber traurig, wenn eine exklusive Bremse wie die XTR mit "Billig"-Sätteln besser funktioniert 

Wenn ich selber aufbaue, nehme ich natürlich gleich andere Bremsen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. Dezember 2020)

Jup, der relativ günstige Preise für die MT4 komnt da entgegen. Die Hebel und die gebrauchten XTR Bremssättel landen bald noch im Bikemarkt.

Wobei man drauf achten sollte, die MT4 mit 90° Banjo zu bekommen. Es gibt auch eine Version mit 0° Leitungsabgang, welche 20g mehr pro Sattel wiegt, da es sich dabei um einen Alu-Druckguss handelt.
Die leichtere MT4 Version ist geschmiedet und baugleich zum MT8 Sattel 

Hatte die XTR auch extra gekauft im Frühjahr, war also nicht original am Spark 930 (hab fast die gesamte Ausstattung getauscht). 
Aber ich bastel und probiere ganz gerne rum, solange es sich am Ende lohnt


----------



## MrMaxx (19. Januar 2021)

Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand ob man die Twinloc Dämpfer für das Genius irgendwo kaufen kann?


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (23. Januar 2021)

Mal etwas zum Thread-Thema:

Ich versuche auch gerade ein 2021er Modell zu bekommen. Ein Scale RC900 Team Issue AXS in der Größe L. Aber egal welche Größe oder welches Fahrrad von Scott, es ist einfach nichts verfügbar. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, Scott produziert gar nicht mehr oder zumindest nur mit einem Bruchteil der möglichen Ressourcen.
Ich weiß, es ist Pandemie-Zeit. Aber die ganzen Lockdown gelangweilten Menschen kaufen doch keine Fahrräder in der 4000€-Klasse. Und andere Hersteller geben zumindest Lieferzeiten an. Laut meinem Händler gibt es zur Zeit keine Chance auf so ein Bike.

Was macht Scott da?


----------



## ZeroG (24. Januar 2021)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Mal etwas zum Thread-Thema:
> 
> Ich versuche auch gerade ein 2021er Modell zu bekommen. Ein Scale RC900 Team Issue AXS in der Größe L. Aber egal welche Größe oder welches Fahrrad von Scott, es ist einfach nichts verfügbar. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, Scott produziert gar nicht mehr oder zumindest nur mit einem Bruchteil der möglichen Ressourcen.
> Ich weiß, es ist Pandemie-Zeit. Aber die ganzen Lockdown gelangweilten Menschen kaufen doch keine Fahrräder in der 4000€-Klasse. Und andere Hersteller geben zumindest Lieferzeiten an. Laut meinem Händler gibt es zur Zeit keine Chance auf so ein Bike.
> ...


 Da hat dein Händler leider recht, außer du findest im Netz noch eins. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



ZeroG schrieb:


> Mein Stammhändler konnte mir Anfang Oktober das Spark 920 2021 auch nicht mehr besorgen und auch nicht nach Rücksprache mit Scott sagen, ob später noch 2021er Modelle kommen. Ich musste meins und das Spark 940 von meiner Freundin dann im Netz bestellen.



Scott würde sicherlich gerne noch Räder produzieren, aber vieles scheitert auch an den Anbauteilen die z. Zt. nicht lieferbar sind. Bin da wirklich gespannt, ob noch etwas von Scott kommt.


----------



## Fluhbike (24. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bin 1.77 gross, 80er Schrittlänge. Würdet ihr eher ein M oder ein L Genius nehmen? kommen von einem Capra in L (29er). Laut Grössenchart wäre beides möglich... Ich will einerseits etwas verspieltes, andererseits aber auch kein Kinderrad...
Danke für alle Inputs...


----------



## Paddyfr (24. Januar 2021)

MrMaxx schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand ob man die Twinloc Dämpfer für das Genius irgendwo kaufen kann?


Kann man, oder halt zu einem umbauen lassen. Kannst mir gerne eine PN schreiben.



Fluhbike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin 1.77 gross, 80er Schrittlänge. Würdet ihr eher ein M oder ein L Genius nehmen? kommen von einem Capra in L (29er). Laut Grössenchart wäre beides möglich... Ich will einerseits etwas verspieltes, andererseits aber auch kein Kinderrad...
> Danke für alle Inputs...


Ich würde bei deiner Körpergröße Rahmengröße L beim Genius nehmen, gerade wenn du von einem Capra kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (27. Januar 2021)

Komisch, dass Scott solche Probleme hat. Rahmen gibt es ja wohl auch keine. Wenn mein Scott-Händler nicht in  1-2 Wochen nicht ein Datum nennen kann, wann es vermutlich neue Scales gibt, dann schaue ich mich wo anders um.

Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter:
Radon kann liefern. Das Jealous 10.0 EAX ist ab der 4. KW verfügbar. Und das ist ein richtig geiles Teil.





						Radon Jealous 10.0 EA kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

"Unser schnellstes Pferd im Stall" - das JEALOUS 10.0 EA zeigt sich stilbewusst dezent, begeistert dabei aber nicht nur von optischer Seite. Technik Fans kommen bei der diesjährigen Ausstattung aus dem Schwärmen nicht mehr heraus: edelste Parts drücken das Gewicht stetig nach unten und sorgen...




					www.bike-discount.de
				







__





						JEALOUS 10.0 EA 2022 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## Paddyfr (27. Januar 2021)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Wenn *mein *Scott-Händler


Das liegt einfach an deinem Händler, er hat halt genau das Fahrrad, welches du dir in den Kopf gesetzt hast, wohl in der Vororder nicht bestellt oder zu wenige.

Und logisch hat der Versender noch Bikes auf Lager, der hat ja auch einen Direktvertrieb. Bei Scott und sämtlichen anderen Marken, welche den klassichen Vertriebsweg über Händler nutzen, wäre es suboptimal, wenn zu diesem Zeitpunkt ihr Hauptlager noch voll wäre.
Die Auslieferung der 2021er Bikes an Händler hat ja schon vor Monaten begonnen, schreib doch einfach sämtliche in deiner Umgebung an, ob jemand dein Wunschrad auf Lager hat.
https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/dealers/locator


----------



## tonzone (27. Januar 2021)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Scott solche Probleme hat. Rahmen gibt es ja wohl auch keine. Wenn mein Scott-Händler nicht in  1-2 Wochen nicht ein Datum nennen kann, wann es vermutlich neue Scales gibt, dann schaue ich mich wo anders um.
> 
> Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter:
> Radon kann liefern. Das Jealous 10.0 EAX ist ab der 4. KW verfügbar. Und das ist ein richtig geiles Teil.
> ...



Was Scott da veranstaltet, ist mir auch unklar. Sparks bekommt man vielleicht noch das eine oder andere (auch Rahmen), Scales aber so gut wie gar nicht. 
Mir hat hier ein Kollege 5.001,- für mein (selbstaufgebautes) 2018er Scale RC WC geboten. Aber wegen der roten Gabel gebe ich das natürlich nicht her  (abgesehen davon, dass ich es liebe und alle Marathons seit Jahren damit fahre)

Rahmen bekommst Du ev. noch bei r2Bike: https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Rahmen-Set-29-Scale-RC-900-HMX-SL-2021 oder https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Rahmen-Set-29-Scale-RC-900-WC-N1NO-HMX-Limited-Edition-silber-2020   Preise allerdings... aber das weisst Du eh. 

Das Jealous hat einer hier bei den schnellen Truppen. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist im Vergleich zu Scott erstaunlich, bei einem Tausch auf einer Tour habe ich gleich gemerkt, dass der Rahmen sich spürbar härter als das Scale fährt. Liegt wohl am recht steifen/eher fetten Unterrohr (eigentlich das Einzige, was mich am Jealous etwas stört, übrigens auch am Twostroke, dort ist´s noch wesentlich auffallender), auch die Hinterbaustreben fallen nicht ganz so filigran aus wie beim Scale. Trotzdem ein Hammer-Teil, und ganz bestimmt kann man mit anderen Reifen/Laufrädern/Griffen etwas entgegenwirken. 
Hast Du den Rahmen gesehen? Geile Farbe! Selbst aufbauen? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-new-jealous-superlite-1x-rahmen-1027534

Ein sehr interessantes Radl ist auch das Vitus Rapide CRX https://vitusbikes.com/collections/rapide/products/vitus-rapide-29-crx-mountain-bike
Man könnte die "schwere" XT runterwerfen und XX1 dranbauen, wäre immer noch äusserst gut im Preis.
Leider wegen Brexit derzeit nicht verfügbar, soll sich laut Wiggle aber in den nächsten Wochen ändern. 

Weil ich schon seit langem mehrere Bikes im Jahr für schnelle Freunde und Bekannte (am liebsten Mädels ) aufbaue, griff ich - sofern das Budget nach oben nicht offen war (also meistens) - zum 910er Rahmen. Ist halt HMF, das ist aber immer noch recht leicht (around 1.200g) und vom Preis war´s okay. Jetzt bekommt man die aber auch nicht mehr, drum bau ich nun für ein besonders flottes Mädel zum ersten Mal ein China-Dingsbums auf. Die Lieferung hat 7 Wochen gedauert, gekostet hat der Rahmen 440,-, Gewicht 1.150g, Geometrie fast identisch zum Scale. Ich werd´s vorerst mit einem Mix aus Resten und Neuteilen aufbauen, dann etwas quälen, bevor ich es weitergebe, und wenn es sich gut fährt, dann werde ich das in Zukunft beibehalten...


----------



## subdiver (27. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte mir überlegt das 21er Spark WC zu holen und mein 14er Spark RC900
meinem Neffen zu geben.

Aber irgendwie war ich nicht überzeugt. 
Klar die Geometrie ist moderner, die 12-Fach ist auch gut, aber das Gewicht ist um ca. 700gr. höher.

Deshalb bleibe ich vorerst bei meinem Oldie, denn Rennen fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr
und dafür recht mir die Altplaste vorerst.
Mal schauen, wie das neue Spark 2022 aussieht.


----------



## tonzone (27. Januar 2021)

Dein 14er ist ja auch besonders hübsch! Eigentlich gibt´s kaum einen Grund, das "alte" fährt sich ja immer noch prächtig. Wenn Du wolltest, könntest ihm auch ein aktuelleres Fahrwerk spendieren (z. B. DT Swiss Gabel & Dämpfer), oder etwas breitere (Carbon-) Felgen usw, dann wird´s sogar noch leichter und fährt sich wieder etwas anders.

Ich werde auch mal schauen, wie das 22er Spark wird. Wirklich interessant finde ich aber das Synonym RC1. Das Scale werde ich verm. so lange wie Du Dein Spark fahren, es hat 8,8 Kg, mit dem fahre ich ja auch alles. Ist bei Marathons halt noch ein Eck schneller als das Spark, beim Nationalpark-BM denke ich mir aber hinten am Chaschaunapass runter immer, hätte ich doch nur das Spark genommen


----------



## Gilmore173 (28. Januar 2021)

tonzone schrieb:


> Was Scott da veranstaltet, ist mir auch unklar. Sparks bekommt man vielleicht noch das eine oder andere (auch Rahmen), Scales aber so gut wie gar nicht.
> Mir hat hier ein Kollege 5.001,- für mein (selbstaufgebautes) 2018er Scale RC WC geboten. Aber wegen der roten Gabel gebe ich das natürlich nicht her  (abgesehen davon, dass ich es liebe und alle Marathons seit Jahren damit fahre)
> 
> Rahmen bekommst Du ev. noch bei r2Bike: https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Rahmen-Set-29-Scale-RC-900-HMX-SL-2021 oder https://r2-bike.com/SCOTT-Rahmen-Set-29-Scale-RC-900-WC-N1NO-HMX-Limited-Edition-silber-2020   Preise allerdings... aber das weisst Du eh.
> ...


Die Farbe von Jealous ist wirklich der Hammer. Würde ich auch sofort nehmen.


----------



## robzo (2. Februar 2021)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Mal etwas zum Thread-Thema:
> 
> Ich versuche auch gerade ein 2021er Modell zu bekommen. Ein Scale RC900 Team Issue AXS in der Größe L. Aber egal welche Größe oder welches Fahrrad von Scott, es ist einfach nichts verfügbar. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, Scott produziert gar nicht mehr oder zumindest nur mit einem Bruchteil der möglichen Ressourcen.
> Ich weiß, es ist Pandemie-Zeit. Aber die ganzen Lockdown gelangweilten Menschen kaufen doch keine Fahrräder in der 4000€-Klasse. Und andere Hersteller geben zumindest Lieferzeiten an. Laut meinem Händler gibt es zur Zeit keine Chance auf so ein Bike.
> ...


Im nachfolgenden Thread geht es zwar zunächst um Propain, aber im Thread-Verlauf erfährt man doch einiges über die Liefer- und Produktionsprobleme in der Bike-Industrie.
Mit etwas Glück, wird es 2022 wieder normaler





__





						Planbarkeit der Saison 2021: Statement von Propain zur aktuellen Situation
					

Planbarkeit der Saison 2021: Statement von Propain zur aktuellen Situation  Das Jahr 2021 wird eigenen Angaben zufolge für viele Bike-Hersteller wie auch Zulieferer nicht gerade einfach. Höhere Frachtkosten und eine schwierige Planbarkeit werden wohl für komplizierte Umstände sorgen. Hier die...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

